# Need a food that will help my dog gain weight



## MountainDogz (Dec 19, 2007)

I am currently feeding TOTW, a mix of all the formulas, and raw a couple times a week. My three small dogs are doing great on this food, but my 21 month old Siberian Husky needs to gain weight. He doesn't eat much, so I am looking for a food that is very high calorie in small amounts (if this makes sense)
Other then the weight issues he is as healthy as can be.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Canine Caviar, Innova and EVO all have fairly high calories.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

I would just up the raw days.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Katielou>> beautiful pics of your dogs by the way!
I also have a trim pup, Jo is not a big eater. If I had to guess she's peolly about 18in tall & weighs about 30lbs or so. She eats 1 cupam & 1 1/3pm, I have tried to feed her more, starting with a tiny increase but she just can't eat all of it & I don't want to create a picky eater.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Orijen is very calorie dense, I've heard Earthborn Holistics is extremely calorie dense.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Why small amounts, why not just feed more food? 

I couldn't get Reed to put on serious weight so we added olive oil to the food, that worked really well. Then we switched him to raw and he finally gained the last 5 lbs I wanted.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Hallie said:


> Orijen is very calorie dense, I've heard Earthborn Holistics is extremely calorie dense.


Earthborn Holistics "Primitive Natural" is the most calorie dense that I have found. Grain free. I feed my 75 lb, moderately active dog, 2 cups per day. When we were training for a half marathon and running about 25 miles per week together, I fed him 2 1/2 cups and he kept consistent weight on that. good quality ingredients IMO.

You can add some fish oil supplement not so much for calories but overall health (great for coats and joints) and up the raw some.


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

I like orijen or natures variety instinct, a bit more expensive, but higher protein and fat.


----------



## MountainDogz (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you all for your responses, I am going to look into the foods you mentioned! I was feeding all raw at one point and I loved it and he seemed to gain a little weight, but the problem with all raw was the organs, no matter what I did to them he wouldn't touch them, and he is very picky about meats too, he likes chicken, turkey,and fish, he iwll sometimes eat beef but is picky about that!! I got 30 pounds of veal and he wont touch it! I have also gotten Lamb and venison and he wont eat either of those! 

Jesirose~ I wish I could just feed him more, but he doesn't eat much, a lot of times he will go a day or so without eating more then a half of cup, thats just how huskies are I guess!


----------

